# milk replecement



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

hi , my puppy its 3 weeks now, I changed formula esbilac for goat milk esbilac and my puppy has bad constipation .
what milk in your expierence its the best for puppy ?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Is your puppy having difficulty nursing from the mother?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She said in a previous post that the mother had mastitis and was on antibiotics for it.  

Maybe the vet is the best person to ask, if there's no very experienced breeder who can give advice.


----------



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

You know I dont know what to do, because mother in first week after labor she got inflammation of mammary glands, so Vet gave me antibiotics and said that she can not longer nurse the baby...its one only (one died) so probably because problem will be back if baby started to sucks her again . So I feed the puppy by bottle so I first I had a issue with finf to right bottle and nipples for puppy, she didnt accept nipples form vet.... accepted baby bottle ...first I gave her PetLac but after week I read in internet that goat milk its better for puppies than other and I changed it , and my puppty got constipated. Vet gave it to her laxative drops ...first day it helped but another day didnt, I returned to PetLac milk and I gave it to her second day , but with no improvement. Of course she eats well and growing but still is constipated  I stimulates her belly, even her mom does ,she is not feeds her but stimulates her. Mother got last pill of antibiotics week ago , she dosent have milk in her glands but baby wants to sucks her.


----------



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Are you okay? {{{{}}}}


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please consult your vet - this is a life threatening situation for the puppy. And keep us posted.


----------

